# Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas Error -5003: 0x8004ace4



## deaddreadpunk (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi i bought gta: sa about a month ago, and when i installed it, about 1/3 installation i got a catastrophic error, well after i kept trying it started to install. Then, after a month, it was kind of messed up, like there were bad glitches so i uninstalled it and when i tried to reinstall, i got this before even the license agreement appeared:

An Error (-5003: 0x8004ace4) has occured while running the setup

Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications.
If the problem persists, please contact your vendor: (http://www.rockstargames.com)

--
and the details page says:
--
Error Code: (-5003: 0x8004ace4)
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp(984)
PAPP: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
PVENDOR: Rockstar Games (http://www.rockstargames.com)
PGUID: E0303B6A-C675-4102-95DA-C013625BFA99
$10.50.0.125

any help would be appreciated please im stuck and cant figure anything out.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

See if you can manually copy the contents of the CD into a folder on your hard drive. If it gives errors, then the disc is scratched, or otherwise damaged.


----------



## deaddreadpunk (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks, ill try it when i get home:up:


----------

